# moving logs by hand



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

is it possible fior one to roll 5ft pine logs that are big as a 55 gallon drum with a cant hook?


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I would say yes, without knowing more of the particulars. We've rolled 2' dia oak logs longer than that. But then we were on runners too.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*yup!*



djg said:


> I would say yes, without knowing more of the particulars. We've rolled 2' dia oak logs longer than that. But then we were on runners too.


If you can lay down any planks it will make rolling them way easier.
You can push them by hand on level ground, but any branches need to be trimmed flush of course. A cant hook and a stop block that you jam under to keep it from rolling backwards helps on a slight incline.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

thatas what i was thinking


----------



## Tom the Sawyer (Sep 4, 2012)

The closer you cut the branches the better. A 24" diameter, white pine, 5' long should only weigh about 700 pounds so it should be pretty easy to move with a cant hook. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd say you should be able to move them with little problem as long as the branches are trimmed. 

My and my brother roled a maple log about 5ft long by over 4ft wide across our lawn


----------

